# What to do w/ swallowed hook in bass



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

Went out last night from 6-9ish and did pretty good. Was using Senkos and cranks, and caught mostly smaller ones, but a few good ones. Best of the night was a 17" bass that swallowed the hook. Not too many times does that happen to me. Anyway, what is the best way to proceed. I ended up cutting the line at the hook, but what is the best way to go about it? I've heard fish produce an enzyme or something like that that helps them disolve the hook. It was a good fish, and i figured this gave him a better chance to live than killing him for sure by trying to work out the hook. 

Anyone have some insight on this so if it happens again, I'll be confident in my actions? thanks...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The hook will rust out. Cut it at the hook eyelet and let em go


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I always try and get the hook out. 

Effective Hook Removal 

That's article from In-fisherman magazine. Works great for me!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

If trying to get the hook out looks like it makes things worse, or if it is deep I always cut the line at the hook. The hook will be gone soon enough. I hate cutting expensive hooks off, but that fish is worth more than a hook to me.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

you did the smart thing. like the others said, it will rust out soon. i caught a largemouth up at pleasant lake about 2 months ago and he had a hook with about 2 inches of line coming out his mouth from the last guy that got him and he wasn't missing a beat. i would cut the line as close to the hook as possible. it does more damage yanking a hook out of their mouth than if you just left it there. good job!!!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

There was a great article on this subject a few years ago in In-Fisherman. There was a large study done at a university (Iowa, maybe). The researchers concluded that hooks DO NOT dissolve quickly, in fact, they sometimes barely dissolve at all. The recommendations were that if you must cut the line, you should cut it a few feet above the hook, since the force of the line trailing behind the fish would help keep the hook flat inside the fishes gullet, thus making it easier for the fish to swallow food.

They did recommend a hook removal technique that I have found to be an excellent way to remove gut hooks. What you do is gently pull the line to expose the hook from the fishes gullet. Next, insert a pair of needle nose pliers, or hemostats, (or something similar) through the fishes gills. Try to insert the tool as far back in the gills as you can. Looking down the fishes throat, you will see the tips of the pliers coming through the gills and you now will grab the hook, as close to the bend as possible. Now twist out the hook in the direction of the bend. The hook will pop right out. Just be careful not to rehook the fish (or yourself) when pulling the freed hook back out of its mouth.

I have used this technique on fish ranging from bass to catfish to crappies. I am sure I have saved numerous fish using this style of hook removal.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

If at all possible i would say you should try to get it out without damaging the fish and as a last resort leave it. Personally i think it will be longer than most think before the hook ever dissolves out of that fish.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A nice sharp Fillet knife should do the trick...! :T


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Tee has the right approached. That method has worked for me several times. If I cant get it out without hurting the fish then I cut the line. I leave about 12 inches of line. I never cut the line at the hook. I remember reading somewhere that there was a study done. The study examined fish after release when the fish was deep hooked. Fish that were deep hooked and line was cut at the eye of the hook for some reason had a higher mortality rate than the fish that had about 12 to 18 inches of line left on. I will see if I can find that article and post a link. The study also found that the hooks dont rust out quite as quickly as everyone thinks either so it is a good idea to at least try and get the hook out.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Some good information in this thread as well...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17136&highlight=swaLLowed+hook


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

This method works well 



shuvlhed1 said:


> There was a great article on this subject a few years ago in In-Fisherman. There was a large study done at a university (Iowa, maybe). The researchers concluded that hooks DO NOT dissolve quickly, in fact, they sometimes barely dissolve at all. The recommendations were that if you must cut the line, you should cut it a few feet above the hook, since the force of the line trailing behind the fish would help keep the hook flat inside the fishes gullet, thus making it easier for the fish to swallow food.
> 
> They did recommend a hook removal technique that I have found to be an excellent way to remove gut hooks. What you do is gently pull the line to expose the hook from the fishes gullet. Next, insert a pair of needle nose pliers, or hemostats, (or something similar) through the fishes gills. Try to insert the tool as far back in the gills as you can. Looking down the fishes throat, you will see the tips of the pliers coming through the gills and you now will grab the hook, as close to the bend as possible. Now twist out the hook in the direction of the bend. The hook will pop right out. Just be careful not to rehook the fish (or yourself) when pulling the freed hook back out of its mouth.
> 
> I have used this technique on fish ranging from bass to catfish to crappies. I am sure I have saved numerous fish using this style of hook removal.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The link Cordon left is a must read. It changed my thinking on how I do it.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe the latest gen hooks (the blackish colored ones) from gamakatsu, rapala VMC, and the TX3 hooks take even longer to dissolve than the traditional copper colored ones(this is based on nothing other than a hunch those hooks don't seem to rust as easily). Hooks don't dissolve in 3-5 days like some people say. I don't know but its probably more like 3-5 months(I'm completely guessing). What are the best wire cutters that can get down into a fish (and still have enough leverage) to cut a hook in the middle? I too have caught a couple smallmouth that had hooks in them that seemed completely healthy.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah if someone knows of agood cutter that could cut the hook of deep down there without harming the fish, let me know I need some.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to In-fisherman website and type in hook removal for the search. Detailed explanation with graphics. I have used it when the hook eye could barely be seen. Works on bass and panfish really well.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I actually started a "bass deep hook removal" thread in the Southeast Ohio forum based on the In-Fisherman article. I tried the method at AEP last week on a bass I deep hooked on a Senko and it also worked for me. I can't imagine a bass would survive long with a #3 Gamakatsu hook in its gullet.


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. The In-Fisherman article says it all. Hopefully - and it looks like it might have, this will help more guys than just myself. I hope not to have to use it, but something tells me I will. Thanks again.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Veg. oil/frying pan.


----------

